# Streaming vidéo



## EboO (12 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'utilise avplayer hd sur iPad et je me demandais s'il était possible de faire du streaming depuis une Time capsule ? L'idée étant de pouvoir profiter des capacités de stockage d'un disque en réseau sans encombrer l'iPad ni se casser la tête pour lire les vidéos. 


Merci


----------



## Lauange (16 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour

Oui avec l'appli Buzz player.


----------



## EboO (16 Septembre 2012)

Et pour les photos il y a une solution pour les voir sur un disque réseau ?

Buzzplayer gère le streaming et l'accélération hardware apparemment. Et oplayer ? Il ressort que les seuls pouvant lire du mkv 1080p c'est avplayer et oplayer.

Au final une solution telle que file browser me paraît bien : j'aurais accès aux photos et aux vidéos mais est-il possible de steamer les vidéos vers une autre application ? Comme j'ai déjà avplayer ce serait pas mal. 


Merci.


----------

